# Hochseefischen an der cote d azur



## Hecht Moritz (17. Februar 2013)

Halllo,
Ich bin mitte - ende mai an der cote d azur und habe gehoert dass man zu dieser zeit ausfahrten auf Thunfisch und so machen kann also big game hat da jemand erfahrung kann etwas jemand dazu sagen, ein gutes boot emphelen usw ein paar infos halt oder ein paar andere tipps zur cote d azur

Vg

Moritz


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen an der cote d azur*

ein trööt hätte auch gereicht


----------



## Hecht Moritz (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen an der cote d azur*

Jo ist jetzt halt im big game forum


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen an der cote d azur*

Schau mal in den Häfen von Toulon,La Ciotat und Bandol nach, da müsste eigentlich etwas gehen. #6


----------



## Spackus (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen an der cote d azur*

http://www.camargue-fishing.fr


----------



## Hecht Moritz (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen an der cote d azur*

Vielen dank leute .....


----------

